# I am rating ALL pax 1 star from now on



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I do not discriminate, I hate all passengers equally.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Don't do it man. Don't

You might get nailed with a great amenities badge.

Not worth it


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, a lot do suck.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> I do not discriminate, I hate all passengers equally.


I got frustrated today. Real bad. I do everything to please everyone, but I found I have 2 one stars, and a couple bad reports (bad smell, comfort, service quality, trip route and driving).

Here's my theory of what happened:

Bad smell: yesterday I had three paxholes that smelled like pot. Once off of the car, I put scent, perfume and all the sh*t I have to get that smell out of my car. My guess is that the next person smelled the pot and reported "bad smell". ****ing potheads.

Comfort: I got 6 people in my car (I drive a Mitsubishi Outlander for XL). How am I supposed to change the size of my car? I can't just add legroom. I know the last row is small, but how is that my fault?

Service quality: I just don't care about this one. I know I treat everyone with respect. And I'm a pretty good person reader: I speak when the passenger gives me that _vibe_, or I just stay in silence when I can tell they rather be in silence. I am a very educated person. No way I can give a "bad service".

Trip route: whenever I change a trip route, there's ALWAYS a reason for it. And I ALWAYS say "hey, this and this happened, I will have to go this way". I'm pretty sure this report was given by a couple of chilean ladies I drove yesterday. Uber was telling me to make a left in a corner where there are at least 25 signs saying "NO LEFT TURN". So I told them "I will go one more block further, make a U turn and keep going". They didn't like it. **** them.

Driving: lately I've been driving slower. I am more careful. I guess whoever gave me that report doesn't like slow speeds. But honestly since Uber pays per minute... the slower the more money I make, and less risk of getting tickets.

Now my point: even after all this report bullsh*t, I rate paxoles how they deserved to be rated. If they are a 5 star, then 5 stars it is.

So: why did you decide to give all 1 stars??


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Chorch said:


> So: why did you decide to give all 1 stars??


You know when your going to have an issue with a Pax. When I get that feeling, I 1 star. Otherwise, unless a cash tip, everyone gets 4 stars on Uber. With Lyft, I have 23h and 59m to rate them more appropriately with regard to a tip received.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Rating someone less then 5 stars takes to much effort. Rating a stranger you will never see again a rating that has no consequences is just a waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Takes 2 seconds longer. But it makes some, like myself, feel better.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> Takes 2 seconds longer. But it makes some, like myself, feel better.


Then, it's worth it.
Because, lets face it, the way you feel is of the UTMOST importance


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

And then drivers ***** when they get rated 1* and always for “no reason”.

Yup, awesome system. :thumbup:


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I got frustrated today. Real bad. I do everything to please everyone, but I found I have 2 one stars, and a couple bad reports (bad smell, comfort, service quality, trip route and driving).
> 
> Here's my theory of what happened:
> 
> ...


Pax pay guber $7 bucks but they expect service of 70 bucks. You can't satisfy them all. Few pax understand and don't make a big deal about the service but majority don't and that's why there are more frequent under 5 star ratings. I blame guber because they put nicest cleanest shiniest newest vehicle in the commercials that piss off the pax because when they send requests, it's not according to the advertisements. Lol.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Pax pay guber $7 bucks but they expect service of 70 bucks. You can't satisfy them all. Few pax understand and don't make a big deal about the service but majority don't and that's why there are more frequent under 5 star ratings. I blame guber because they put nicest cleanest shinnyest vehicle in the commercials that piss off the pax because when they send requests, it's not according to the advertisements. Lol.


Now imagine being a bus driver and having a bum throw 50¢ and now they think they own the bus and can lounge around and demand limousine service haha


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

It’s like going to McDonald’s in expecting something that taste good and it’s good for you


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

Chorch said:


> I got frustrated today. Real bad. I do everything to please everyone, but I found I have 2 one stars, and a couple bad reports (bad smell, comfort, service quality, trip route and driving).
> 
> Here's my theory of what happened:
> 
> ...


I use strawberry airfreashner and it works for me


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I got frustrated today. Real bad. I do everything to please everyone, but I found I have 2 one stars, and a couple bad reports (bad smell, comfort, service quality, trip route and driving).


This is a rule to life. Not just Uber/Lyft. You will NOT please everyone........

Please try and beat my 3 of a kind.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

If you hate all passengers, stop driving Walmart is now hiring.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

I only hate the stupid, entitled, and rude passengers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Rating someone less then 5 stars takes to much effort. Rating a stranger you will never see again a rating that has no consequences is just a waste of time in my opinion.


I have had probably at least a dozen riders who were repeat customers. Some several times, like more than twice. One lady I had on back-to-back mornings. So yes, ratings do matter in Madison Wisconsin.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Ovaro said:


> I only hate the stupid, entitled, and rude passengers.


So you hate everyone.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have had probably at least a dozen riders who were repeat customers. Some several times, like more than twice. One lady I had on back-to-back mornings. So yes, ratings do matter in Madison Wisconsin.


Repeat customer are a different story. I agree ratings matter in that scenario.


----------

